# SOTM - November 2022 - Poll #2 of 3



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Choose your favorite either from each poll or by itself. This time with 23 entrants there will be 3 separate polls but only one overall winner, then 2nd & 3rd places.
Here's the list of entries with the best pics under their names, followed by all of the work links to their build.

9) DGBurns42








SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


...and here are Slingshots #2 and #3 started on November 6, 2022.




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


...and here are Slingshots #2 and #3 started on November 6, 2022.




www.slingshotforum.com















10) Portboy - 2nd entry








SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


...and here are Slingshots #2 and #3 started on November 6, 2022.




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


...and here are Slingshots #2 and #3 started on November 6, 2022.




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Nice work everyone. Keep it up. Good luck.




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Little more work on #2 ...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Missing some island guy tho 🤷‍♂️ Ya know anything about that Haha, we shall see….he might be working on something:)




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Nice job staying on that one Jason. Thanks Joe ♥️




www.slingshotforum.com














11) bottlecap - 2nd entry








SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


...and here are Slingshots #2 and #3 started on November 6, 2022.




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Nice work everyone. Keep it up. Good luck.




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Little more work on #2 ...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Nice job staying on that one Jason. Thanks Joe ♥️




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Here is my entry custom Scorpion. Build pics in the link below https://www.slingshotforum.com/threads/scorpion-build-pic-heavy.138210/ That’s sharp




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Here is my entry custom Scorpion. Build pics in the link below https://www.slingshotforum.com/threads/scorpion-build-pic-heavy.138210/ That’s sharp




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Wow!!! outfor a couple days and some more beautys show up Awesome work all :)




www.slingshotforum.com















12) Roll Fast








SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Little more work on #2 ...




www.slingshotforum.com














13) andypandy1








SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Little more work on #2 ...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Man why'd you have to do us like that 😁🤣 absolutely beautiful very nice work sir! Hahaa, now im feel like pulled up from ears, thank you very much for good comment :LOL:




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Missing some island guy tho 🤷‍♂️ Ya know anything about that Haha, we shall see….he might be working on something:)




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Nice job staying on that one Jason. Thanks Joe ♥️




www.slingshotforum.com















14) Cass - 1st entry








SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Little more work on #2 ...




www.slingshotforum.com














15) Cass - 2nd entry








SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Man why'd you have to do us like that 😁🤣 absolutely beautiful very nice work sir! Hahaa, now im feel like pulled up from ears, thank you very much for good comment :LOL:




www.slingshotforum.com














16) Show Me Slings - 1st entry








SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Man why'd you have to do us like that 😁🤣 absolutely beautiful very nice work sir! Hahaa, now im feel like pulled up from ears, thank you very much for good comment :LOL:




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Just two more days to get your votes in guys. It's a stiff competition this month


----------

